# Oatibix



## Catwoman76 (Jan 12, 2011)

Morning- Has anyone tried Oatibix?  I did for the first time this morning, and I do not like it at all, I tastes of nothing and has the consistency of mush I won't be buying it again, yuk ( but I love Weetabix ) I will have to wait and see what my Tia thinks of it, if she tries it tomorrow. Sheena,


----------



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2011)

Never tried it, although oats are supposed to be helpful to diabetes control - maybe not in that form though as they are quite processed. I love Weetabix too, in fact they saved my life! When I was a small child I couldn't keep anything down and was losing weight. Then my Mum discovered that I could eat Weetabix and I started to put on weight again


----------



## Copepod (Jan 12, 2011)

Catwoman - if Oatibix goes too mushy in milk, perhaps worth trying with natural yogurt? I often have muesli with natural yogurt - supermarket cheap type costs about 45p for a 500g pot that lasts at least 5 bowls of cereal.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad to see Weetabix helped Northerner, it's great isn't it? Copepod, I have tried yogurt on Weetabix before and wasn't keen - I'm a cereal and milk person, even though I have a yogurt nearly everyday. Sheena x


----------

